# up dates on george my indian star



## George (Feb 5, 2009)

Forgot how to post pictures - so hope it work - george nearly 6 months old!


----------



## Isa (Feb 5, 2009)

George is a real cutie . The color and the design on his shell is amazing.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 5, 2009)

George is very handsome!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 5, 2009)

George is very handsome. His markings are outstanding. Congrats on a wonderful looking Star.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 5, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## Jack-'n'-Jill (Feb 6, 2009)

George is gorgeous! She's changed dramatically since you first got her


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 6, 2009)

She's a beauty! And just look at that smooth shell! You have done an excellent job taking care of her! Wow, just wow!


----------



## terryo (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow is right! George is so smooth and beautiful.


----------



## Millerlite (Feb 6, 2009)

Love star tortoises, they are neat little guys, Yours look good, and healthy


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 12, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 12, 2009)

Beautiful tortoise!


----------

